# Cost of self-build - Kerry?



## Thinfield (19 Nov 2006)

I'm applying for permission to build a dormer in the Dingle / Daingean Ui Chuis area. My architect advises the cost of building could be in the region of 120 - 140 euros per sq ft. This is certianly at the upper end of the scale I was anticipating.

Anyone had a relevant experience in Kerry?
Are costs in Dingle high relative to the rest of the county?


----------



## Maine (19 Nov 2006)

Thinfield said:


> I'm applying for permission to build a dormer in the Dingle / Daingean Ui Chuis area. My architect advises the cost of building could be in the region of 120 - 140 euros per sq ft. This is certianly at the upper end of the scale I was anticipating.
> 
> Anyone had a relevant experience in Kerry?
> Are costs in Dingle high relative to the rest of the county?


 
Must be a six star fit out. Dingle is expensive but you should still be able to get it done for c 100 per sq ft with a good kit out. Architect may be bumping up to bump own fee and also making some room if they project manage it for you.


----------



## path (20 Nov 2006)

€100 -€120 would be the going rate depending on finish and remember that property in Dingle is expensive


----------



## Thinfield (20 Nov 2006)

Thanks for the feedback.
Any knowledge of builders that would come with a recommendation in the Kerry area?


----------



## z107 (20 Nov 2006)

O Grady's of Ballyduff buit our house. They were highly recommended, and did a great job for us.

When do you want to start construction? - you'll have to wait a couple of years if you want the O Gradys (and probably most other recommended builders in Kerry)


----------

